# Carrera go 1:43 scale electric slot racing disney cars chick hicks vehicle new



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $25.99*
End Date: Thursday May-17-2012 14:29:18 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $25.99
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

